

MIT: For Clean Drinking Water, All You Need Is a Stick - sebkomianos
http://inhabitat.com/mit-for-clean-drinking-water-all-you-need-is-a-stick/

======
idamarie25
That's amazing. I wish they had a picture of the proccess. What does "pour
water through a branch" look like?

~~~
Joyfield
Hehe. I get a mental image of CIA agent water boarding that branch. Like "TAKE
THIS YOU LITTLE SHIT, GIVE US WATER". Hmm. I may be a sick person....

~~~
idamarie25
LOL

